# Oscar von Löwenfels, is his Pedigree Real?



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello
This dog is supposed to be "the" number 1 "german" bloodlines malinois producer and founder.

But I have heard that this dog was actually without a pedigree and comes from KNPV x-malinois bloodlines .

can someone clear this issue up?
is this rumor true?

is their any video of him somewhere?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

First off love your videos...

As far as Oscar ped and Malinois peds in general,almost a mute point. Oscar was born in 1986, even if his ped is falsed... he produced some good dogs. He was one of the better stud dogs available at the time. 

Contact Peter Engel directly.... [email protected] or http://www.loewenfels.info/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't know about your question on Oscar but congrats on Lara and her PH1.


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

mario- thanks for your complimants.
about contacting peter engel , i don't think that he will admit that his NR1 stud and kennel founder was with a false pedigrees!

timothy- thank you too.
at the moment i am training KNPV with another dog too he is a son of lara named "Grim", i hope to make an exame this october.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Eran Maschkowski said:


> Hello
> This dog is supposed to be "the" number 1 "german" bloodlines malinois producer and founder.
> 
> But I have heard that this dog was actually without a pedigree and comes from KNPV x-malinois bloodlines .
> ...


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*A word to the wise.*

There are false pedigrees in all breeds and in all lines,
and this is particularly of the working lines and particularly
true of the Malinois.

In human genealogies, it its typical to assume a ten percent
false indication of the father, there are always women for one
reason or another getting a little on the side.

I know that there are false registrations in Bouvier des Flandres
lines, and I know to some extent where thy are. More to the
point I know where to find out.

The wrong way is to go on some internet list and encourage
speculation and gossip, this is going to get you the reputation
of an indiscreet and not serious person.

If you are going to work and breed within a particular set of
lines or training tradition, then you need to establish relationships
and perhaps establish a mentor among those already established.

This is the most useful and reliable means of getting advice and
help. And it is by far the best way to buy breeding stock and
young animals to train.


----------

